# Black Moore Fungus



## scotchyogi (Sep 29, 2008)

I have two black moors. One of them has a cottony white fungus on the tail fin, and occasionally up near the head. He eats fine. I feed them once a day, and not too much. The water has excellent filtering. I do 25% water changes every two weeks, but I can't seem to get rid of this stuff. I've tried Melafix, Maroxy, and Maracyn. Not all at once. I'm not a newbie, but this one is tricky. Does anyone have any idea what it might be, and what else I may try. These dudes are like my little pug fish. I want to keep them happy. Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its really a fungus, you could try one of the dyes. Methylene Blue, etc. Have you tried quickcure?


----------



## scotchyogi (Sep 29, 2008)

*Fungus*

I have not tried those. I'll look into it. It's very difficult to diagnose fish issues. It's white, cottony spots. Doesn't look like ick though. Thanks for the response.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Q: My fish has white thread-like or cottony puffs on the skin.
> 
> A: This sounds like a Saprolegnia Fungus.
> 
> Treatment: Treat the fish with Forma-Green for 5-7 days


From http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/symptoms.html 

I think forma-green is the same active ingredients as quick-cure (formalyn and malachite green) which you can get at wal-mart. 

Try the chart on skin disorders on that site and see if you can id the disease.


----------



## scotchyogi (Sep 29, 2008)

*Didn't work*

Well, I tried that. It didn't work either. Any other suggestions?


----------



## lirpa1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I know ur fish is probably doing fine now, and this is an old post..

but it could be that he is a male and "Spawning" or whatever that means.

If its small white dots on his fins, and around his gills, males do taht at certain ages. I thought mine had a fungus... but I researched it heaps, and its natural. and now I know he is a he


----------

